# Scrolling Backdrops



## ArkBuilder (Aug 21, 2007)

I've never built a scrolling backdrop before, but would like to build one for a blacklite show next month. The viewable backdrop size will need to be 12ft wide by 10ft tall, using thick black fabric with white tape on it creating the scenery images. Does anyone have advice about how to build a scrolling backdrop that large? I am open to hand-cranking or using a motor. Thanks!


----------



## Van (Aug 21, 2007)

Did You try the search feature on here ? I think There was a post about a year ago about someone doing a scroll. I'd be happy to throw some specs your way, however. I throw something together when I get home this evening. I like the idea of Black fabric and White tape, that ought to look pretty neat under UV. What are you using for a UV source ?


----------



## Charc (Aug 21, 2007)

Van said:


> Did You try the search feature on here ? I think There was a post about a year ago about someone doing a scroll. I'd be happy to throw some specs your way, however. I throw something together when I get home this evening. I like the idea of Black fabric and White tape, that ought to look pretty neat under UV. What are you using for a UV source ?



What type of tape? White gaff I'm assuming. I've never had to roll gaff tape on fabric, but I'd be worried with extended use it would peel/come off. Would paint be better, or are you hoping to re use the fabric later? Wouldn't tape leave a residue anyways?


----------



## Van (Aug 22, 2007)

Well here's a basic structure in SketchUp. Quick notes on construction:
Two upright pipes should be secured to floor with standard flanges.

The Two horizontal pipe should be parallel.

The two scroll pipes should be standard 4" exhaust pipe. Weld several 1" square steel tube pieces about 3 Inches long inside the end of the exhast pipe, this will allow you to weld a 3/4" scd#40 pipe in the center of the exhaust pipe. < 3/4 scd #40 has an exterior diameter of .95" which is awful darn close to 1".

The 1" pipes should be held in place with Pillow blocks, mounted on 3"x2"x1/4" steel plates. the plates will be held to the horizontal pipes with two u-bolts. 

the mobile nature of the mounting plates will allow you to "align" the scroll pipes getting them to perfectly parallel is a pain but absolutely necessary, just like on a belt sander.

you can rotate the drop by a crank attached to one of the 1" pipes or by securing a cog to the 1"pipe and then attaching a gear motor . Hope this helps. It's real quick and dirty, and I'll answer all the questions that are bound to come of it. 

Ok I lied, I can't zip the sketchup file to less than 2 Mb which is too big to upload here. I attached a jpg of the drawing, I'll try to translate this into Autocad or see if I can reduce the drawing. < the cheeseboroughs are'nt mine and they are 2Mb all be themselves.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 22, 2007)

charcoaldabs said:


> What type of tape? White gaff I'm assuming. I've never had to roll gaff tape on fabric, but I'd be worried with extended use it would peel/come off. Would paint be better, or are you hoping to re use the fabric later? Wouldn't tape leave a residue anyways?


Depends on the fabric. Something that's got a lot of nap to it won't work as well as say Duvie or a tshirt like matierial.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2007)

Before Van and Grog spend your money...

What's your budget? 

Do you have the ability to weld? 

How big does it need to be?


----------



## Van (Aug 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Before Van and Grog spend your money...
> 
> What's your budget?
> 
> ...


 

Oh Sure ! You and your "realative" questions ! 


< kinda got the cart before the horse, didn't I ?>


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Before Van and Grog spend your money...
> What's your budget?
> Do you have the ability to weld?
> How big does it need to be?



Why you always gots to ruin my fun?


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry guys... something about the user name "Arkbuilder" has me wondering if this is a low budget church production.


----------



## Van (Aug 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Sorry guys... something about the user name "Arkbuilder" has me wondering if this is a low budget church production.


 
Perhaps he's Mesopotamian?


----------



## Logos (Aug 23, 2007)

Well Noah _landed_ in Turkey. Was Mesapotamia in existance before the flood?


----------



## Van (Aug 23, 2007)

Logos said:


> Well Noah _landed_ in Turkey. Was Mesapotamia in existance before the flood?


 
According to most Biblical scholars, the story of Noah was picked up during the hebrews forced relocation to Babylon < Iraq >. It was borrowed from the much older story of Gilgimesh <Gilgamesh> which was an old story long before the Ancient tribes of Isreal were taken to Babylon. 


Sorry Hijack over, I'd be happy to discuss Flood stories with anyone in PMs though, thet're facinating.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 23, 2007)

One more note for Van's hijack... nearly every ancient culture had a great flood story. Even some of those little lost tribes deep in the Jungle that we are still making first contact with today. Skeptics can say that's proof the Jews stole the story from elsewhere, believers can say it's proof that it happed. I say discuss it with Van by PM... 

What's your budget, construction capabilities, and goal for this scrolling backdrop?


----------



## Whitedesign (May 28, 2013)

Van said:


> Well here's a basic structure in SketchUp. Quick notes on construction:
> Two upright pipes should be secured to floor with standard flanges.
> 
> The Two horizontal pipe should be parallel.
> ...



I know this thread has been long dead but I was wondering if that sketchup, autocad, or even a pdf of this still exists. This isn't exactly what I'm looking for but it is heading in the right direction. I'm trying to build a panoramic scenery scroller that i can put behind a train to make it look like the train is in motion. The drop needs to move on a continues loop with about a 12'x14' area of the drop exposed at any given time. So as an overall loop the drop would be somewhere around 28' long.


----------



## anneword (Aug 28, 2013)

Whitedesign said:


> I know this thread has been long dead but I was wondering if that sketchup, autocad, or even a pdf of this still exists. This isn't exactly what I'm looking for but it is heading in the right direction. I'm trying to build a panoramic scenery scroller that i can put behind a train to make it look like the train is in motion. The drop needs to move on a continues loop with about a 12'x14' area of the drop exposed at any given time. So as an overall loop the drop would be somewhere around 28' long.





Has anybody successfully built a scrolling panorama background for a stage play? I'd love any info anyone has.


----------

